# Thank you CMF



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

I just wanted to offer a note of thanks and deep appreciation to this site in general and to those who are kind enough to share their advice and expertise to newer investors.

I joined here almost exactly three years ago, and up to that point was simply a monthly mutual fund investor. However, since taking control of my personal finance strategy at that time, learning from those on here and from other information sources, I have increased the vaue of my portfolio by a few points shy of 100% in 36 months and am now in a position to buy my first residence- something I never thought I'd do in the greater Vancouver area. I hope to find something and close the deal before Xmas.

So thank you, one and all, from the bottom of my heart, for the support, gracious sharing of knowledge and also the entertainment to be found within these pages. It's been a great three years and many more to come!


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Wow, that was nice to read

Give yourself the most credit though, you obviously have the desire to learn, to change and to act!


----------



## Westerncanada (Nov 11, 2013)

Not to Hijack.. but couldnt agree more this is such a great community to be a part of. The one thing I appreciate most is not even the direct support everyone has given me but also the wealth of information t others re on a whole variety of topics so that I can simply search and find the answer here without posting a new thread. 

Really happy to be involved here..


----------



## PuckiTwo (Oct 26, 2011)

indexxx said:


> I have increased the vaue of my portfolio by a few points shy of 100% in 36 months and am now in a position to buy my first residence- something I never thought I'd do in the greater Vancouver area. I hope to find something and close the deal before Xmas.


Congratulations! You must have worked really hard to achieve this. P.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

Thank you for your congratulations! With this week's activity it is essentially now 100% in three years- I've been condo shopping...

I find it interesting that there are just so many perspectives on finance- some great advice, some cautionary tales on these threads, but all contain nuggets to glean.

Just saw on the tube that some big money manager (name escapes ATM) got a $290 million bonus last year- and his funds performed horribly. Very glad that I am out of that scene and have control over my own investing interests. Thank you CMFers!


----------



## GoldStone (Mar 6, 2011)

indexxx said:


> Just saw on the tube that some big money manager (name escapes ATM) got a $290 million bonus last year- and his funds performed horribly.


The name is Gross. Bill Gross.

This is the picture of him, after he got into a scrap with a passive index.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Lol


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Gross landed another job right away........at Janus.

Funny about Gross........he wrote some letters that said that he, Warren Buffet and other heavyweights couldn't duplicate their success in today's world........and another that said education was basically useless and nothing but party time for students. He says he didn't learn anything in school and wouldn't hire anyone based on education.........because he could teach everything they need to know.

A strange guy..........who gets himself into trouble sometimes with his opinions.

He has so much money..........he could care less what people think.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

Closed the deal on a beautiful condo in Port Moody today- as I say I never thought I'd be able to buy my own place here in the Lower Mainland. Thanks again to CMF and all the great advice and support from the members here; it never would have happened had I not taken control of my own finances.


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

indexxx said:


> Closed the deal on a beautiful condo in Port Moody today.


Congrats, enjoy! You only live once...


----------



## Davis (Nov 11, 2014)

Congratulations! Just let us know the address and the time, and we'll show up for the housewarming with a bottle of value-priced wine.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

Davis said:


> Congratulations! Just let us know the address and the time, and we'll show up for the housewarming with a bottle of value-priced wine.


Nah- make it easy on everyone and just bring cash gifts...:biggrin:


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Congratulations on your home-sweet-home purchase! Only through your smarts, preserverance, and hard-work made it possible. :encouragement:

Hmmm... about the cash-gift idea - smartie-pants. :biggrin:


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

You would think, if he was really appreciative, he'd be buying us gift cards....P-)


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm crafty, so I can bring something for decoration that you would not find anywhere else.  

Congrats not only on the home purchase, but also on the control/success of your personal finances. Keep it up!


----------



## banjopete (Feb 4, 2014)

Just a Guy said:


> You would think, if he was really appreciative, he'd be buying us gift cards....P-)


.... this is the best idea


----------

